# April 2011 Member Monthly Giveaway Winner - cavman138



## Jim (Apr 1, 2011)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*Contest Starts Today and ends on April 7, 2011.* 
*If you made at least 4 posts in March 2011 your'e eligible.*

Moderators & Advertisers, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.
Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/
All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word *IN*. It will go by the order you respond in.

Up for grabs this month is a custom painted BYOB crankbait! Color may vary, but I am almost positive it is like the picture below. I am too lazy to run downstairs to check! :LOL2: 

https://www.buildyourownbaits.com/






The paint jobs are just awesome!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Apr 1, 2011)

This isn't an April fools joke now is it :lol: 

IN


----------



## mangelcc (Apr 1, 2011)

That's one awesome looking bait!!!, but it's somebody else turn to win!! Thanks Jim!!


----------



## jbakerinc (Apr 1, 2011)

im in april fools and all.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 1, 2011)

Definitely in on this one.

Thanks yet again.


----------



## Decatur (Apr 1, 2011)

In


----------



## MattR (Apr 1, 2011)

In and hope to win...lol

Matt


----------



## devilmutt (Apr 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## Merlin (Apr 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## BassGeek54 (Apr 1, 2011)

In

Thanks, Jim!


----------



## gmoney (Apr 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## lbursell (Apr 1, 2011)

IN That's just plain pretty.


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 1, 2011)

in


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 1, 2011)

in


----------



## oneidajay (Apr 1, 2011)

in


----------



## Big_spur (Apr 1, 2011)

In


----------



## SkagBass (Apr 1, 2011)

Please put me in.


----------



## bill (Apr 1, 2011)

in


----------



## lswoody (Apr 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 1, 2011)

In please


----------



## sixshootertexan (Apr 1, 2011)

in


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 1, 2011)

in


----------



## fish devil (Apr 1, 2011)

:twisted: IN!!!!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 1, 2011)

IN


Gotta love BYOB! Great cranks


----------



## cjensen (Apr 1, 2011)

Count me IN


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## poolie (Apr 2, 2011)

As much as I like collecting crankbaits, I find that I rarely ever fish with them. Wouldn't be fair for me to win something I'm probably not going to use. So I'm going to pass. Congrats to the winner. It looks awesome.


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 2, 2011)

in


----------



## cali27 (Apr 2, 2011)

In


----------



## po1 (Apr 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## cavman138 (Apr 2, 2011)

in


----------



## bm3dufner (Apr 2, 2011)

in


----------



## LeviStevenson (Apr 2, 2011)

IN please


----------



## one100grand (Apr 2, 2011)

IN!


----------



## atuck593 (Apr 2, 2011)

in


----------



## imgonnamissher (Apr 2, 2011)

Count me in. First time playing.....maybe we'll have some beginner's luck eh??


----------



## Brine (Apr 2, 2011)

In

Thanks Jim!


----------



## bailey86 (Apr 3, 2011)

In!!!


----------



## jixer (Apr 3, 2011)

In


----------



## floundahman (Apr 3, 2011)

In. Thanks Jim


----------



## Codeman (Apr 4, 2011)

IN.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Apr 4, 2011)

in


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Apr 4, 2011)

in


----------



## brholth8 (Apr 4, 2011)

IN


----------



## hossthehermit (Apr 4, 2011)

IN


----------



## JonBoatfever (Apr 4, 2011)

IN


----------



## Nussy (Apr 4, 2011)

In


----------



## Specknreds (Apr 4, 2011)

In 

I rarely fish freshwater so if I win it, please send it to the guy taking the veterans fishing. Sorry I do not remember who it was.


----------



## arkansasnative (Apr 5, 2011)

in!


----------



## benjineer (Apr 7, 2011)

IN


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 7, 2011)

in
:LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Apr 8, 2011)

Winner Winner chicken dinner! Random.org picked #28. So If my calculations are correct, cavman138 is this months winner!

Congrats man!


----------



## mangelcc (Apr 8, 2011)

Congrats caveman!!!!!


----------



## fender66 (Apr 8, 2011)

Congrats Cavman!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Apr 8, 2011)

Congrats Cavman

And thanks again Jim for the chance & a great site. =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 8, 2011)

=D> Congrats! 8)


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 8, 2011)

Congrats C-man =D>


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Apr 8, 2011)

=D> Right on cave man. They are some sweet looking baits. Thanks again Jim =D>


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Apr 8, 2011)

Be sure to post some photos with that fine winning lure in some bass's mouth!

Congrats on the win!


----------

